# lets stick together!



## hakan (Mar 1, 2006)

HI guys,
I am a new depersonalized guy..30 days now. a mariujana victim.
Yesterday, i became aware of my sickness..
before that Iwas thinking, i was dead but sent back by god, but because I am a bad person(I think I am a very good person))..) and because I am bad I was cursed with this feeling, which I should bear till infinity.

Now that I see other people(still not quite sure whether it is a dream or not..) I feel way better. i am laughing right now. i dont know how long this thing will last. I dont think I cant stand it any more, but we will see.

But there was one post in another forum(yeah I havebeen reading everything i can find for the last couple of hours)--- a guy posted a message saying, "We dont read many recovery posts because why the hell they wanna come back andvisit these forums--They just recovered  )..this makes sense.

Ashley40 wrote "I thought an alien took my body.."
I say, "i am sent back by god", what the hell is going on.. Lets try to keep up our mind, and try to realize again that this is just a mental sickness.
I guess whatever your mind makes you believe, is hard to resist. I still doubt whether this is the part of the curse,or am I in the same dream, and trying to relax by talking to other people...but i will try...lets write everyday...

Now that I bega to feel bad again. i am listening to music on Tv and trying to convince myself that that is the reality and i am just sick.. Relax.

I propose,lets write as often as we can about our daily experiences.
This can make us feel better,because what I realized is the main thing WE ALL FEAR IS ABSOLUTE LONELINESS....
I will try to tell more about my story under this topic.
Hopefully it wont get any worse.

And lets see who will recover the first  
just remeber smile, and be good to other people,,this gives great relief.
I also think this thing we are experiencing is bringing us closer to god!
cheers all


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

Its common to feel like you have very little connection with yourself before you acquired DP. I know at times I feel extremely alienated from my identity, both past and present. Just remember: don't give into the inevitable fear that can accompany a strong episode of DP/DR, because if YOU let it control YOUR life and let the anxiety get to you, how do you expect to ever fully recover? Don't cave in and don't give up.


----------



## Dee1130 (Aug 4, 2006)

When this first started happening to me I kept thinking that I was remembering things from some sort of past life. Now that I've crashed and (rug) burned, things are taking a more serious turn. What if I'd blacked out while driving? This stuff is really starting to be bad.


----------

